# Heresy Fiction Comp 2012: Training Trouble In Paradise



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Title: Training Trouble In Paradise

Wprds: 4605
Comments: I removed the sex scenes.... I think. Also, added some stuff in... got carried away, it's a longer story but I cut it down to a sort of logical point.



I never liked teaching in spring. The windows and air vents of the fortress monastery always catch the sound of the local fauna calling away and the untold numbers of flora would drift into the entire monastery, many of us believed one of the plants, or maybe more, had some sort of relaxing or intoxicating property when inhaled. It was never a problem though, my girls are always devoted to any task they do, I wouldn't be surprised if the Orders Hospitaller catches wind of this effect and sends somebody to find the culprit. Still, until then, I cannot wait until Autumn on this planet comes around. Since the planet we were on, Un-Designated XVI, but affectionately called “The Garden of Eden” after an ancient Terran story location, by the local Imperium colony. We, or should I say, I, was put in charge of the newly built Fortress Monastery, and given the task of recruiting from the local population and creating a fighting force which would be ready to assist the Imperial Guard if this region came under attack. I was given four Eden years, or one Terran year, to do this. I was effectively in charge of creating a new Order from scratch, and I'm not even a Canoness yet; perhaps this is my test thought up by my old Canoness or perhaps the Prioress or even the Abbess herself! Well, at least this place is peaceful, while I'd rather be purging the foes of the Emperor with fire and faith, I cannot help but think it's a blessing by the Emperor himself that I am left pretty much alone, bar the odd pirate raid, by nothing serious. So, to show my dedication towards my task, I created my own personal training regime. I know this goes against what I've been taught, but at least my regime might add some excitement to an otherwise basic part of Order life. 
So, what I did first was encourage anybody to join, but because the population was so low, I was forced to induct those who had already reached eighteen Terran years of age, it did not help that there was a huge age gap between the generations. Still, I managed to get twenty in and I began to work my regime. It was based around the idea of competition, each basic aspect of Order life, from prayer to The Emperor to battle skills and tactical skills, I awarded points on how well each had done, the prize for winning at the end of the cycle? I would grant that Sister the rank of Sister Superior and she would lead the Order in case of my death or I was unable to help. I must say I was unprepared for what was to happen on my first day with the new recruits. While nineteen of them were average fringe worlders, there was one amongst them who was so beautiful, that whenever she entered a room I always expected everybody in the room, visiting priests and confessors included, to stop talking. Her name was Abigail, she had volunteered to join the Order and was the first and only one to do so, she tried to hide her beauty by keeping her hair in a messy and careless state as well as trying to make her face as dirty as possible without it being noticeable, however, no matter what she attempted, she could not hide her high cheekbones, her deep azure, penetrating eyes which gazed at you so strongly you would think her gaze alone would be able to split plasteel in half. On the first day of training, she caught me staring at her, I didn't think much of it because most, if not all, of the new recruits were staring at her. Whether she noticed this or not I am unsure, however I swear she slipped into a daring smile with her full lips when I stared at her, in hindsight, perhaps the Emperor was looking upon her or myself, or even both. 


Perhaps it was because of her beauty I expected very little from her in the early staged, lots of recruits are like that, but the Orders relentless and punishing system of worship and training soon snaps you out of any laziness you might have, and, if you don't, you've got the punishment of the Repentia Squads or, worse, Penitent Engines. However, I must admit part of me wanted her to slip up in those early days, just so I could send her to the Repentia squad and see that amazing body of hers. However, my thoughts or dare I say wish, Emperor forgive me, came sooner or at all, than I expected. She had been unique amongst her peers, devoting herself fully to both training and worship as if she had been in the Order for decades, her close quarter combat was as beautiful as it was deadly to watch, she seemed to combine both the Adepta Sororitas combat technique with her own strange one. Perhaps it was from her home planet before she moved to The Garden of Eden, but wherever she learnt it, it did the job. This skill was not just limited to close combat, but to tactical acumen and strategic command. Her worship of the God Emperor was a credit to her and a shining example to her peers around her, who, thanks to the competitive nature of my regime, did their uppermost to copy and learn from Abigail, in order to try and keep up with her rapidly gaining points. While all these skills were outstanding for a new recruit and were even better two Eden years later, her real skill was in ranged combat. During target practice against foes which had various armour strengths, she was able to target acquire, fire, and dispatch three targets in less than five seconds. She'd hold the bolter perfectly and on my command would calmly target and unleash a burst of bolter shells into weak spots of the armour design. This skill in ranged weapons was not limited to the bolter either, with both pistols, meltas and the blessed flamer, she too was able to dispatch foes with equal ease. By the time it was beginning the third Eden year, she was clearly going to win the prize of promotion to Sister Superior and go on to lead the Order, which was growing in size still, to many victories. Then it all changed.


It was during the spring of the third year, the mysterious and as of yet unidentified plant was causing the usual intoxicated and calmed reactions in the monastery. By now Abigail would go last in the target range, quickly finish it and the entire group would head off to prayer, bathing and meal before heading to sleep and the cycle staring again the next day. However, Abigail was not her usual self, she was the calmest of the twenty and had the added benefit of the flowers pollen increasing it further, but for some reason she rushed her target practice and missed completely, I put this down to the intoxicating flower, but it didn't stop. Time and time again, she would mess up, she was making mistakes in other training exercises and her prayer to the Emperor was also being affected, something which I could not ignore, but ignore I did. I ignored it till the start of Autumn, once again, Abigail was going last in the range, the rest of the group had closed the massive points gap she had made and if she was to keep her lead she was going to need to start performing again. However, she didn't, her entire arsenal of weapons hardly came close to acceptable, I could see something was wrong, her deep blue eyes seemed like they had black pools in the middle, like her mind was elsewhere. I called an end to the setting, the entire group, Abigail included, turned and headed towards the prayer halls, Abigail had just placed her bolter down on the table and had turned away when I called out to her “Sister Abigail, please stay for a moment” I said as sternly, but calmly as possible, she turned to face me, her dyed white, messy hair whipping around as her head moved “Yes Palatine Freya? Is there something I can help you with?” she asked sweetly, but even her face could not hide that something was wrong “Yes there is” I said pacing towards the table and picking up the bolter she had been using just moments ago “I was wondering if you could explain your rapid decline in all aspects of our Order?” I turned away from her, giving her several moments, I fired the bolter, as I have done thousand of times before, at the targets, hitting all three in the unprotected face. Abigail had yet to reply “Well, Sister? I am waiting” I said, with a bit of annoyance, she had never acted like this before “I don't know, I just don't feel right. When holding the weapons, I no longer feel connected with them it's as if something has broken that connection” she rubbed her head as if she had a dizzy spell “Well, have you seen the Hospitailar? Is it something from the plants of this planet?” I asked, genuinely concerned that they might be a dangerous plant which could cause such deterioration “I have” she replied, quietly “She said there is nothing wrong with me, I am in perfect health” Abigail sighed, she was clearly distraught over her performance over the last several months “Well then” I spoke up after a short pause “We better get you reconnected! You're no use to me like this” I smiled
“Huh?” she added with surprise
“Come over here” I said, holding out the bolter and beckoning her over with my gauntleted hand
“Palatine Freya, I'm... Not too sure about this” she said with both concern and seriousness on her face “You disobeying a superior officer? I wouldn't do that, the punishment isn't so nice... Well, for the boys in the Imperial Guard it is, but not for you” I grinned thinking of what Sister Abigail would look like with just her Repentia cowl on. “Uh, OK, sorry Palatine Freya” she bowed her head slightly and made her way over and took the bolter from my hand. Now I must add at this point I was genuinely trying to help her improve her combat skills, but, what it turned into.....


Sister Abigail is standing in front of me, bolter in hand. At this point she is not in any combat stance at all, just standing there like a Ratling by a cooking pot. “What do you want me to do Palatine Freya?” she asked, but there was no enthusiasm, she truly looked like she wanted to just leave and sleep. But I was not going to give in and let such a promising Sister of Battle fall into mediocrity due to some strange aliments. So, at this point I grabbed her hips, which surprised her more than how they felt surprised me, she was wearing basic recruit gear, Power Armour was not given out to recruits in our order until they were deemed ready. Through the skin tight fabric, I could feel her muscle tight hips and thigh. I must admit I was probably blushing more than she was, but I focused this feeling into other areas, I grabbed her arms and moved them in such a way as they were in the correct handling for holding a bolter and aimed it at the targets down the firing range. Abigail was now facing the range as she should be and it was the first time in many months she had been in the correct position “Palatine... Freya.. What are... We doing?” she asked, almost whispering
“I'm getting you connected to the weapons again. The first step in firing a weapon is positioning, you can't join a disciplined bolter fire if you're incorrectly positioned, like you were for the last six months” I said sternly, annoyed that she still clearly wanted to leave, I was not going to give up. I was several inches taller than she was, so I caught a glimpse of her blushing cheeks, which just added to her beauty, I tried to focus, so I put my hand and arm over hers, as if I was firing the weapon myself, and placed my hand a fingers on the trigger. “Now,” I said, breathing slightly faster now, my body, in similar fabric, was pressed up against her back, I started to feel embarrassed that my breath was breathing on her neck, as I looked down to it, I noticed she had goosebumps and in that silence, I swear I heard her breathing faster too “We're going to fire this together, and I won't let you go until you get it right” I said sternly, my mind was racing as it switched between my enforced discipline and what I was feeling right then and there. “OK, now, aim, burst fire, aim, shoot, switch target, do it too slow and your gorgeous face will be ruined with a power axe or choppa blow” Gorgeous? What was I thinking, as I said this I could now audibly hear Abigail heart beating, I ignored it and continued my teaching “Are you ready Sister Abigail?” I asked now, noticing the sweat and clamyness on both our hands “Y-Ye-Yes Palatine Fr—Freya” she stammered. It was at this point I pressed down on her finger and squeezed the trigger. As the shells flew out of that death spitting machine, I could feel my last resolve and discipline breaking down, I had found out what was causing her problems, because it was now affecting me too. The bolter ran dry and all that was left of the targets was split remains of the armour, we both let the bolter slip from our hands and crash to the floor, echoing around the training room. At this point I heard both of our heavy breathing, Sister Abigail was still holding her arm out as if she was still holding the bolter, as was I, my head instinctively dropped and lightly rubbed on her back of her neck with my forehead. I felt her shudder and shiver, with a small gasp of air. Why I did what I did next, Emperor only knows, but I did, and it's done. I dropped my hand and pulled Abigail with her, I wrapped my left arm around her front waist, which she covered with hers, I then pulled my body as close as I could towards her.. I was so close I could feel her heart pounding, my breasts were pressing against her back, and my crotch was pressed as close as I could against her butt. “F-f-freyja” she stammered, forgetting to address me properly, but I didn't care and I don't think she did either “Wha—What are we doing?” she asked, as if she didn't know, she was nineteen by now, even fringe worlders know about this sort of thing, and if she didn't, by the Emperor I was going to show her. I had never fucked another woman before, but I didn't care, I was clearly going on the principle if what I did to myself in the lonely nights on this rock, in the Emperors name of course, was going to be somewhat pleasing to her, and while I didn't care about what she did to me, I hoped she'd follow my lead. She did. This was all the way or not at all. Since there was no going back, that only left, all the way. 





Well, that was over six months ago, I'm still here, training new recruits and following my same training regime. Sister Abigail, or should I say, Sister Superior Abigail, did achieve the promotion, but it was not as clear cut as it was. Where she is now? I do not know, I was ordered to end training of these twenty souls of the Emperor Light and they were dispatched to war zones in nearby sectors, is she still alive? I do not know. Will she come back? I do not know also. All I can do is hope on one thing, and that is The Emperor Protects is loyal subjects, no matter what you do.


It has been twenty Eden years, or five Terran, since Sister Superior Abigail and the other nineteen Sister of Battles left my care and joined the never ending fight against the Imperiums enemies, bringing Faith and Fire to those who go against the Imperial Creed. Everything had remained much the same, I trained the recruits using my own personal methods, within official guidelines of course, while this has not changed much over the years, the planet itself has. Originally it was designated by just a number, locals would call it Garden of Eden after Ancient Terran stories, but it wasn't important for any reason in the early days, apart from the local fauna and flora, it was pretty unremarkable in the eyes of the Imperium. The Imperium cares about few things, the major worlds are either Agri-Worlds, designed to feed the Imperium, Forge Worlds, to produce the armaments for it's armies and finally Space Marine Chapter Worlds. At first Eden was only settled due to it's proximity to the Veiled Region, where a rumoured Beil-Tan Eldar Craftworld was spotted before disappearing into the void. As such there was a sizeable garrison and defensive network on a planet with so little in the way of population. However, within two Terran years of Abigail and the others leaving, local population centres were being built, with this, the discovery of large deposits of ore crucial to the Imperium was unearthed. The most important of these being a rather large vein of Adamantium. With this discovery and the subsequent contact made by the Planetary Governor, Marcus Whitener his name, a huge wave of machinery and work force arrived to start digging out these precious metals. Within the next three Terran years a huge mine complex had been dug out of the ground, so large that you could keep a Hive City block inside them. This discovery also increased the garrison size ten fold and the fortification network increased to even higher standards, this also had the added benefit of having my – I mean – our fortress monastery increased in size. The main worship area was increased in grandeur, the amount of barracks and facilities for them was created, the fortification part of the monastery was created to the highest standard possible, at the time I thought this strange as the fortress was situated on top of a mountain, waterfall cascading nearby, and only accessible by air transport, this meant the landing site was increased to hold more aircraft, the supply bunker was increased and the potential for crossing arcs of fire was made so great that it would take a extremely determined foe to even get close to the now reinforced doors. While I was little interested in the exact details of the expansion, I was however very keen to keep as much foliage as I could around the monastery, when asked why by the attending Tech Priests, I simply answered that I found significant improvements from my recruits when the flowers came into bloom. This was, however, a half truth. While the plants, and especially the calming effects of one in particular, now called Calmomile by the various branches of medical teams, it was mainly because it reminded me so much of Abigail. As not to impede on the tactical specifications needed for the construction of the extra defences, I asked for a bridge to be built over the waterfall which lead to a garden of the surviving plants. On top of this, I also asked for a statue of our beloved Emperor to be erected there, the calming sound of the cascading water and the fragrance of the nearby plants allowed for a very deep meditation. The expansion was well received by the current recruits, around fifty of them, as it allowed them to try out everything it had to offer, the new washing facilities, the new quarters, the larger mess hall and most importantly, the grand prayer room which had a towering statue of the Emperor on his Golden Throne, the same colour as it's namesake, when the sun shone through, it would enter the beautifully stained-glass windows, depicting heroic deeds of the Imperium, and would shine on the statue, making it look as if the statue itself was radiating the Emperors very glow. The final bonus of the planets expansion and discovery, was the increased planet population. Not only did more and more Imperial citizens come searching work, from traders to miners, for fame or fortune or a fresh start, but also the increased birth rate it provided. This meant that the amount of females on the planet rose exponentially; this meant the amount of people I could recruit from grew much larger than at any time and by the time of the following events we numbered in excess of five hundred.


Three years past while the planet grew in size, fortune and prestige. I was happy teaching the large amount of recruits we now had, teaching one is the same as five hundred, but I made sure to split the training groups up from those who had joined in different solar years. This allowed me to add the incentive to the older ones to aim for Sister Superior promotions, something I had only offered to one at the end of their training. These Sister Superiors would assist me in the training of fresh recruits and do basic training with them after I had shown the ropes, they would subsequently become more experienced not just in teaching others but also get the training themselves. This seemed a popular competition for the girls to participate in. Life on Eden was good, the planet had finally been given the official name, done by planetary vote, which was won by a landslide as Eden.


It seemed as everything was going right for the planet, the Emperor was clearly watching and protecting us, but it was not to last. During the start of Spring, five years since my first Sisters left, that things began going wrong. It all started with a simple report from the Imperial Guard garrison, we always got a monthly report from the Imperial Guard and this was no different, we, I, should of noticed something was not right, but my comfort and arrogance got the better of me. “Palatine Freya, I have the monthly Imperial Guard report for you to read” came the voice through the door, I noticed it immediately as Sister Samantha, she was one of the recruits from the year after Abigail left, she was very dedicated to her training and always took any spare time she had as a sign to worship the Emperor. Perhaps this is why she was not as good as the others in her combat doctrines, she only trained during official designated time periods, if she had nothing to do, she'd head straight to the Flaming Rose Room, the prayer room and nickname that was given to it due to the colours in the room caused by the statue and the windows, the windows created a ember coloured red which combined with the golden statue made it look like the entire room was in flames. The Rose came from the rose vines which could be seen climbing around the windows outside and the brilliant, deep dark red flowers which bloomed during the Spring. “May I come in?” she asked popping her head around the corner of the now open door “Of course you may Sister Samantha, you're always welcome here, no matter the reason” I smiled as I put down my PDA and turned my around to face her properly in my chair. She entered the room and closed the door carefully behind here, she was not unattractive, but she paled in comparison to Abigail, then again, everybody did. She had shoulder length hair which was a deep brown, I didn't force the standard Sister of Battle appearance on my recruits, there would be no going back when they were fully trained and made to do it, I thought it was better for them to enjoy it while they had it. “This report was just delivered by an Imperial Guard sergeant” she said as she handed a PDA similar to mine towards me, I took it out of her hands and began reading it, it was very standard stuff, reports on numbers, supplies and anything else of note such as deaths or promotions, nothing interesting really “You said they delivered this personally?” I asked, puzzled, as I continued to read, expecting something major like a STC discovery or a new metal vein. “Hmm Mhm” Samantha replied nodding slightly “I did say you were busy, but he insisted I handed it to you personally, I would of refused, but I know how important you believe our relationship with the Imperial Guard is” she continued, obviously worried I would chastise her for disturbing me with something so trivial “You did the right thing Sister, I would hate for the HQ staff to start voxing me over refusing such things” I said laughing slightly
“Than you Palatine!” Samantha exclaimed, relived I hadn't punished her for bringing this to my attention “Is that all? I'd like to visit the Rose Room before meal time” she said standing still but clearly wanting to get going and start praying to the Emperor “No, that is all Sister” I felt like adding how she shouldn't spend all her spare time worshipping the Emperor and spend some training instead, but I thought how silly it would be. Samantha turned, exited and closed the door behind her without saying another word. I turned back to my original position and placed my feet on the windowsill as I was unable to fully stretch my legs under my desk. I continued reading the report, the warmth of the setting sun combined with the Calmomile fragrance making it's first appearance of the year known made me feel incredibly drowsy, maybe it was because of this that what transpired happened. As I read the report I was drawn to the final part of the report, it mentioned some minor disturbances in the western part of the mine, reports of workers refusing to do their job and when threatened by the Foreman, violence erupted, resulting in the death of the Foreman, a Laspick in the skull, and the death of a dozen workers when the Imperial Guard was called to help put down the dissent. While this report surprised me, it was by now means a cause for concern. All planets have some sort of problem with it's population at one point or another, the fact it had taken three years for anything of this sort to happen was more surprising than the event itself. I should of realised that the event should of caused questions to be asked, I should of asked why the had rebelled, something that was left out of the report. Maybe I could of done things better, maybe I could of changed what happened. I thought my place in the Imperium was going to be calmer and free from the horrors I had endured, but it was not to be. Not at all.


End current recording log.


----------

